# Mizuno JPX 850 Driver - Warning Honest Review.



## Naybrains (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey folks, further to the little taster I posted after my first hit last Saturday I have completed my evaluation of the club.

Here's what I posted last Saturday to kick things off...
_Just a quick update on how the honeymoons going....After the hysteria of last night (see my Twitter feed) wet dreams and all that I headed off to the range this morning. The blue head just ouzes class and loving the black face and white shaft, so first impressions looks the business.
Had a bit read of the instructions which were fairly straight forward with the usual nice little pics to keep simpletons like me right, just left it how it arrived though for the 'First Hit' which was set to Neutral Mid trajectory with the head weights and 10.5 standard on hosel.  
So that 'First Hit' I'd been dreaming about, Errrrmmm this is were the hysteria came to an abrupt end, it just wasn't happening couldn't get any where near the flight I've finally been getting with my current driver. Btw, I'd hit a few with my own first. 
So then the tinkering began, tried it more lofted so it was closer to what I'm used to (11.5 closed) still not happening, tried moving one of the weights to the draw position and the other into the back of the head... Not happening. By now I was thoroughly deflated, The honeymoon was on the rocks! Played around abit more but in the end 50 balls was plenty.  
I appreciate some maybe cringing reading this but I'm only being honest, I'm not writing it off completely though as I'm going to give it a whirl on my mates launch monitor and see how the numbers look, he's a pro so I'll get some professional guidance on the setup which is much needed at this stage!  _
To be continued...
View attachment 13338

First Hit - 
View attachment 13339

So fast forward a week and a session with my good friend Daniel Wood - PGA professional at the Hirsel Golf Club.
Some pics...
	View attachment 13340

View attachment 13342

The all important numbers starting with the averages..
View attachment 13343

Top set of numbers are the Mizuno, pretty good too! The flight wasn't particularly attractive but certainly did the job, Dan Reckons I'm coming in too steep on the ball which is generating the spin but still I thought the launch angle wasn't bad. 
The second set of numbers are my existing club, as you can see although I'm getting a nice high launch but the spin is costing me distance. What was refreshing with both clubs there were (unusually) no issues with dispersion, unfortunately Dans launch monitor doesn't record that.
Here's a my best two shots with each club - Top Callaway 
Bottom Mizuno. 
View attachment 13344


All in all I'm delighted with being given the chance to hit this lovely club months before it hits the shops, this exercise has proven that a custom fit maybe on the cards, Reckon if I had the right shaft in the Mizuno (or mine) and I concentrated on my angle of attack I'd be up with the forum average of 275 - 300


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 19, 2014)

No sure I've posted the pics in the right format it's been that long! 
Try again..
Averages - Top one is Mizuno







Best hits, 
Bottom one is Mizuno


----------

